# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Radar Wetter Karte

## Samuianer

Hallo, 

an alle Interessierten, habe diese sehr nuetzliche interaktive Karte bei Weather Underground ausgebuddelt!

klick hier:

West Pazifik

Hier bewegt sich "Hagibis" gerade auf Suedvietnams Kueste zu ...

und "Mitag" wird folgen, wie es aussieht.


viel Spass

----------


## Samuianer

Update:

Satelliten Bild vom 04.12.08



...so sieht es auch hier "unten " aus... blauer Himmel im Suedwesten aufkommende Bewoelkung...

----------


## schiene

> Update:
> 
> Satelliten Bild vom 04.12.08
> 
> 
> 
> ...so sieht es auch hier "unten " aus... blauer Himmel im Suedwesten aufkommende Bewoelkung...


aha,und nu?was machen wir nun?Ich vertraue lieber meinem Wetterfrosch als so ner Karte

----------


## Samuianer

Haste 'n eigenen, trainiert oder macht der das freiwillig, die Leiter rauf und wieder runter?

----------


## schiene

Wenn der Futter will muß er klettern,die Leiter immer rauf  
Somit habe ich immer schönes Wetter

----------


## Samuianer

Aha, also ein sogenannter Aristoquaack!?

----------


## schiene

> Aha, also ein sogenannter Aristoquaack!?


nen was?nee,der Frosch heißt Fritz

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na dann laß Somlak den mal nicht küssen, sonst hast du bald ausgespielt!

----------


## schiene

> Na dann laß Somlak den mal nicht küssen, sonst hast du bald ausgespielt!

----------

